# My Van Set Up



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi All

Following on from this thread  old member getting back into the game 

So decided to try and do a bit of mobile valet/detailing hopefully it will build in to something substantial but if not i still have rekindled my love for cleaning cars.

So please bare in mind this this van is also my works van so the items have to be easily removed so unfortunately they can not be built in what would be lovely.

The Van










Picker her up about a month ago nice straight van just needed a oil service

All the back was already ply lined but i wanted to give it a spruce up



























Needed a bit of a clean under that ply





































Ply all painted










Test fit the racking










And other bits










Found some carpet online










Putting in all the bits










These are really handy



















Got issues with this genny at the moment got given it for free but its been sat for about 3 years got it started but not generating power its on the shop at the moment




































Any advice comments ect would be appreciated i will be signing up soon so i can post my work i have done so far


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

Is it just me but I can’t see any pictures


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

No pics pal.


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

They were there hold on I’ll get them back
Edit

Should be there now


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

Great thread, looks brilliant


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Can’t see any pics.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeah, still no pics for me


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Pics working for me :thumb:


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

P2K said:


> Yeah, still no pics for me





TonyHill said:


> Pics working for me :thumb:


Google photos  :devil:

They should be there again


----------



## jbeer (Aug 6, 2013)

Such a shame there are no pictures via Tapatalk nor Safari...was looking forward so see the development


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

jbeer said:


> Such a shame there are no pictures via Tapatalk nor Safari...was looking forward so see the development


Have changed the host hopefully they are there now


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice work - looks the part!


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Pics are working now, looks a great set up fella


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good. Really liking the rear door bottle holders - great use of space and perfect place for frequent use items :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice one mate, and good luck with the new venture.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

that's looks great fella!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Enjoyed that. Wish more people would show off their detailing vans.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## jbeer (Aug 6, 2013)

Glennroy said:


> Have changed the host hopefully they are there now


Excellent can see all the pics and a great set up you have there...great work


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Got my Genny back today all sorted runs the PW no problems fully mobile now


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent business on wheels all the best with it.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Glennroy said:


> Have changed the host hopefully they are there now


I see them now.
Great work fella, good luck :thumb:


----------

